# RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) ACS Project Report



## nethread (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello All,

Project Report format for RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) asks for start date & end date.

I am bit confused whether one should enlist entire employment period in a particular company or period for only particular project during the employment. Please note that I know the meaning of "Project" but I am asking with reference to specific situation. 

For Business Analyst providing production support, it is not necessary that there is always some new project going on in the company. Some companies have global presence and support implies huge & diversified workload. In such scenario, even in absence of specific project, production support on day-to-day basis poses new challanges. Each incident-issue-resolution can be different and Analyst is still required to use all ICT skills and knowledge for resolving the incidents, suggesting workarounds, deploying fixes, etc. Does detailing those issues/resolutions count? Is production support considered project? Is it possible to get sample report (Report - not template) just to get an idea as to what is required?

Thanks


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am also looking for a sample, just to get an idea of how deep one has to go.


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

nethread said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Project Report format for RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) asks for start date & end date.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm not willing to share my own report, but absolutely willing to help if I can.
The start&end dates on the project report form refer to the specific report.
I hope you can find two projects that you took part in in the past 5 years. If not, then some major incidents that involved the participation of several people can be called projects. Production support is usually not a project, but there must have been significant changes of major issues with the systems, where you had to work as a team to deliver the results. These can be called projects even if they were called change requests or incident tickets. I would say if there was a scope, a deadline, requirements elicitation, functional and/or technical specification, a deliverable (and so on and so on) then yes, you might call it a project.
But really, if there were real projects then stick to those.

The important thing is that your role was that of a Business / Systems analyst and you can prove it.

Mine was very-very detailed (25 pages), with heaps of technical and professional details. In the RPL form, you have to be very specific about the project in overall, and your role especially. As teamwork is usually present, it is unavoidable that you write about the work of other people, but never forget to clarify what was done by you!

Good luck!


----------



## nethread (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you urbanm. This is really helpful.


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> I'm not willing to share my own report, but absolutely willing to help if I can.
> The start&end dates on the project report form refer to the specific report.
> I hope you can find two projects that you took part in in the past 5 years. If not, then some major incidents that involved the participation of several people can be called projects. Production support is usually not a project, but there must have been significant changes of major issues with the systems, where you had to work as a team to deliver the results. These can be called projects even if they were called change requests or incident tickets. I would say if there was a scope, a deadline, requirements elicitation, functional and/or technical specification, a deliverable (and so on and so on) then yes, you might call it a project.
> ...


did you also include design/architecture diagrams?


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

tejas_gokhale01 said:


> did you also include design/architecture diagrams?


Thats not required, just go with explaining the project scope and the technical challenges and your contribution in the project.


----------



## nethread (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you Arvind.


----------



## cdhami (Apr 12, 2015)

arvind1017 said:


> Thats not required, just go with explaining the project scope and the technical challenges and your contribution in the project.


Thanks for the clarification. I have one more question
Are smaller projects of one year worth adding? I read somewhere that the duration should be 2 years of the project. 

Could you also throw light on your case in this matter and let us know whether your assessment is completed to give us more comfort that smaller projects are worth adding.
Sincerely thanks
dhami


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

cdhami said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I have one more question
> Are smaller projects of one year worth adding? I read somewhere that the duration should be 2 years of the project.
> 
> Could you also throw light on your case in this matter and let us know whether your assessment is completed to give us more comfort that smaller projects are worth adding.
> ...


As far as possible try to add the latest projects. Duration of project is some thing which i didnt give much emphasis on. The main thing here is that you can list only 2 projects and in those ensure that the roles and responsibilities are listed out as per the ANZSCO code that you are applying for.


----------



## cdhami (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks, Arvind, for quick clarification.
I have started writing RPL and it seems taking too long. Already covered 15 pages with just inital topic and first project.
Lets see.

Thanks again
Cdhami


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

cdhami said:


> Thanks, Arvind, for quick clarification.
> I have started writing RPL and it seems taking too long. Already covered 15 pages with just inital topic and first project.
> Lets see.
> 
> ...


I know that this is a tedious process, but do remember that the CO will evaluate using this document.

good luck.


----------



## siddy17 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Arvind 
Please let me know if length of the report matters. My report is not more than 15 pages will that be an issue? I haven't elaborated much... Thanks


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi guys, I went through the same a month back. It took me around a month and a half to complete it. If you have any questions, please ask I will be happy to help (apart from sharing my RPL) 
Don't worry about duration, even if it was for 4-5 months and covers the relevant roles and responsibilities it should be fine. 
For me the approach which worked well was to start out with 4 projects and then make a mind map on the things that were done during those projects in high level. From there I started fleshing it our further with more and more details. It always helps if you have your own work in a diagram. 
Once I had the 4 lined up, I asked my colleagues/senior managers to review and suggest improvements. This needs some time as some sections may need to be reworked etc.
After this I went back to seniors/friends/colleagues and checked which ones were more relevant and why. This helped me to shortlist to the 2 required for RPL
Then go through it again, review it to ensure completeness and submit


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

How many points on assessment did you get throughout RPL?


----------



## Atul33 (Mar 22, 2016)

Can someone please also give pointer in terms of how big the report should be? How many pages or words? Also, in the section "Key Areas of Knowledge, do we need to give reference of the projects where the knowledge was used and how?, do we need to mention client names? etc. or just the information giving some indication of knowledge being used?

Also, while referring to Key Areas of Knowledge, there are topics mentioned in list "Table of topics" under each Key areas of knowledge, which i have not worked upon. Do we need to cover each and every topic mentioned in the "Key Areas of Knowledge" document?


----------



## iswarya1989 (May 10, 2016)

I am a s/w tester from biotechnology background. Please provide sample RPL docs for initiating my ACS.


----------



## ashok_oleti (Sep 12, 2016)

pumbaa_g said:


> Hi guys, I went through the same a month back. It took me around a month and a half to complete it. If you have any questions, please ask I will be happy to help (apart from sharing my RPL)
> Don't worry about duration, even if it was for 4-5 months and covers the relevant roles and responsibilities it should be fine.
> For me the approach which worked well was to start out with 4 projects and then make a mind map on the things that were done during those projects in high level. From there I started fleshing it our further with more and more details. It always helps if you have your own work in a diagram.
> Once I had the 4 lined up, I asked my colleagues/senior managers to review and suggest improvements. This needs some time as some sections may need to be reworked etc.
> ...


Hi,

I have now started filling the RPL and I need guidance to write the project reports. Could you assist me on this.

Regards,
Ashok O


----------

